# Army Painting Challenge 2012 - August



## humakt

Here is the new thread for August.

This month is a chance to earn back one of your 'Too much real life' tokens. If you enter 2 units this month and have used any real life tokens previously I will let you claim one of these back.

Good luck everybody and keep those entries coming.


----------



## rxcky

So basically this month should be spent on less boozing and being hungover on days off and more time painting to make up for previous transgressions.

Lets get it on!

Oh, and I shall start this month with a Destroyer Lord


----------



## reavsie

Striking Scorpions this month:


----------



## Moriouce

May you earn a third RLC? I'll post my enty as soon as they arrive from GW.


----------



## Zero Effect

Woo Hoo August is here. 

For the Poisoned Vines we will be having another elite choice fulfilled - 

Trueborn


Good luck to all that enter.


----------



## Barnster

This month I will finally paint my Malanthrope!










Unfortunately I'm currently out of purple  so need to figure out how to paint purple in the new range!


----------



## Tawa

Attempt No.2 at those Sea Dogs! :blush:


----------



## imm0rtal reaper

I'll be trying to get 3 and 1/3 units of wraiths done:


----------



## The Wraithlord

Box of Immortals for me this month.


----------



## imm0rtal reaper

The Wraithlord said:


> Box of Immortals for me this month.


Lawl, I'm doing wraiths and you're doing imm0rtals, it was meant to be . . .


----------



## Taggerung

10 man firing squad of infantry for me.

If I get them done with time to spare, then I will also be trying to get my IN navy fleet totally done....or paint more guardsmen, we shall see.


----------



## lokis222

wazzdakka gutsmek and 5 warbiker boyz for me.


----------



## The Wraithlord

Lol that's awesome Imm.


----------



## jaysen

I'm still waiting for the movers. So I can't finish my devastators. However, I decided to repaint my special characters. I've finished Mephiston (originally painted in 2002) and the Sanguinor, except for the bases. My basing kit is not here yet. I've added a few progress shots to show the method used. I uploaded these from my phone and it flipped them all.


----------



## Kreuger

This is going to be a crazy month. In addition to the usual full time job and parenting this month the mrs. and I are volunteering at a music festival as a "work-cation".

I'm aiming pretty low this month. My goal is an Iron Warriors terminator lord (style #2).

I already have about 20 terminators about half and half rogue trader era painted in a generic dark-metal chaos renegade scheme and half 2nd ed pewter ones painted in Iron Warriors colors. The old ones include a few characters but I don't really have an Iron Warrior terminator character.

I wrote almost the same thing in this thread last night and this morning it was gone. So either its a mystery or I was tired and previewed it instead of posting it. Ah, well.

Good luck everyone!
Kreuger


----------



## Taggerung

Here is my pledge..










and the progress on last months pledge I had to RL due to buying and moving into my new house.


----------



## rxcky

First one for this month done! My Destroyer Lord, had started with the Finecast Des Lord body but as with all the older figs that have been re-done in finecast, in my experience anyway, it was riddled with air bubbles and did not take the paint very well. Have replaced it with bits from the original destroyer kit and the overlord bits from the command barge, has turned out alright I think.

Have also finally found a way to get transfers on a figure without them looking like transfers and being all shiny and horrible.

Base is a bit plain at the moment, needs something else to make it stand out a bit more I think. Will wait and see how many scarabs I have spare once they are all put together and maybe stick a couple on there to finish him off.

On to item number two for August, either some scarabs or some warriors, amazing what some time off work and a little motivation towards getting things painted can do


----------



## Boc

Score, looks like I'll be doing... um, let's go with scarabs and warriors (because you can never have enough warriors...) pictures incoming at some point in the near future.


----------



## KarnalBloodfist

Alright ... A-barge attempt #2:

Yes, it still looks like this ... sadly. :blush:

Hopefully I'll be able to get a 2nd unit done so I can get my RL-card back! :victory:


----------



## lokis222

here are my warbikers and warboss primed and ready to go.


----------



## Moriouce

Dark Reapers for my this month.


----------



## Boc

In this picture/on the table for the month:
2x Necron Lords
10x Warriors
5x Scarab bases










Hopefully I can at least get two of those done haha


----------



## apidude

I will be doing 20 to 30 Skinks (2 units of 10 or 15). This will finish up last months failure to do 10.


----------



## imm0rtal reaper

imm0rtal reaper said:


> I'll be trying to get 3 and 1/3 units of wraiths done:


They're done! 

Love how quick and easy this scheme is


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel

Hey Folks,

For the month of August I will be working on another unit of 5 Krieg Death Riders.

Best of luck to everyone!

Regards,
DoE


----------



## Moriouce

Finished for August









Altansar Dark Reapers


----------



## jaysen

I'm finished with my Devastator squad from last month.


----------



## RedThirstWill Destroy

Well I've starteed this months unit and its another assault squad for me.









I will get this finished this month as the shoulder is getting better however I'm now moving to Canada in September so I might struggle to get that month done, I will do my best but there are no Garentees for that one.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

It is late in the month I know, but I've up to my neck trying to get my Flames of War force finished for the ETC in Poland this weekend. In hindsight I maybe should have changed my army for the challenge to that one, because I managed to paint a total of 26 15mm tanks and two objective markers in the last two weeks. Oh well.

I will do my damndest to get Grimnar and and this demolisher that I recovered from my LGS bits bin for €10 done. I will get at least one done, but the way things are going I think I will need to get back a Real Life card for later in the challenge.


----------



## Pssyche

Here's my entry for August.
An Eldar Autarch.























Hope you all approve...


----------



## Warlord_Winters

jaysen said:


> I'm still waiting for the movers. So I can't finish my devastators. However, I decided to repaint my special characters. I've finished Mephiston (originally painted in 2002) and the Sanguinor, except for the bases. My basing kit is not here yet. I've added a few progress shots to show the method used. I uploaded these from my phone and it flipped them all.



HAHAHAHAHA oh goodness...naw this looks awesome!!!


----------



## rxcky

Quick question on allies, since they are now back in 6th are we going to be able to bring these into this comp?


----------



## Deux

Well suffice to say, I was pretty unhappy with 6ed. (I'd rather just play fantasy if anything). So I'm gonna switch my things to paint over to Malifaux. I'll be playing/painting Arcanist stuff.

Gonna start off with Kaeris box set (hope this can count for 2 models since actually like 3 sets of things but some are pretty small).


----------



## Zero Effect

Well here is August entry completed.

Before


After


I have added freehand to all the banners. More pictures of them will be in my blog.

Some lovely stuff being produced as usual on here. Good luck to the rest of you.

ZE


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel

Finished the 5 Death Riders. Here are the before and after pictures. As always more pics can be seen in my log.

Good luck to those who havent finished yet and gratz to those who did finish.

Regards,
DoE


----------



## Turnip86

Some more excellent entries this month.

Late entry for me, might not get it finished before the end of the month but I'll give it a go.

Helstorm Rocket Battery & Crew for me.


----------



## Chris Guard of Mardat

I'll be working on getting a second Scout Squad done (so that I can hopefully get a Land Speeder Storm painted soon), and my second Librarian as well. I was going to use the Scouts in a Crimson Fist army but didn't really get far with them or the army, so they'll be re-primed and then painted up as Soul Drinkers.


----------



## rxcky

Here's my second August entry. Unit of Scarabs.


----------



## Boc

Not going to be able to finish this month. Too much RL coupled with the fact that I'm throwing all of my incomplete minis into a cargo container tomorrow so that I can have 9 months of only mostly-boredom haha

Also, some _damn_ nice looking paint jobs so far... jealous...


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza

Okay i know it's late but hopfully this month i can complete at least one, possibly two of the following units.

























I'm going to be mainly working on the bomma, damned rivets are getting to me...but dependign on how focussed i can get into it depends on what get's accomplished. I'm hoping for the two planes...should be possible.


----------



## Deux

Finished Kaeris, 3 Fire Gamins, and 2 Gunsmiths for this month! Got more Arcanist ready for next month.


----------



## crabpuff

Well my entry for the month a dakka jet. I need to get an airbrush and a better camera or learn how to take pictures. Hopefully I can get another entry in before the end of the month to get a RL back.


----------



## Chris Guard of Mardat

I finished my Librarian (the pictures are a bit dark, I'll try and replace them as soon as I can), but I'm currently unsure of whether I'll be able to get the Scouts done, it doesn't look promising for them with Dark Vengeance on advance order, think I'm going to have to turn to Chaos next month.


----------



## jaysen

Disciple_of_Ezekiel said:


> Finished the 5 Death Riders. Here are the before and after pictures. As always more pics can be seen in my log.
> 
> Good luck to those who havent finished yet and gratz to those who did finish.
> 
> Regards,
> DoE


DOE, Great looking cavalry! Love em! But, I can't give you +rep yet, it says I gotta spread it around first. Great job.


----------



## KjellThorngaard

Got my entry done. It was dicey with a holiday and all. I tried OSl for the first time and it looks, er, not good. I may try and touch that up soon. I need to practice the technique. A whole bunch...

Before and after pics here, plus I'll post a couple more in my plog later. They are, hopefully it is obvious, a Bright Wizard and Celestial Wizard.


















Great looking entries to everyone who is done. Good luck to those still fighting the good fight!


----------



## Kreuger

Iron Warrior chaos lord . . . check!



















Not my best work, but in some ways its an awkward model. The armor is in many ways an afterthought to the big ole cape. And while a big cape might impress some people (not Edna Mode for sure) it isn't as chaosy in 40k as in fantasy.

Overall I'm happy with him. The paint job is tidy if not terribly inspired. I'm also undecided about the sword. Its sort of a spotty/stipply blend from purple, red, orange, to yellow but I;m not sure the stippling is really working.

Comments & criticisms are all welcome.

Cheers,
Kreuger


----------



## Howzaa

Well there are some hard acts to follow wish I could get my iron warriors to look so good and the reflective light on the wizard doesn't look half as bad as you say.

Well here's my daemon prince for my word bearers, sorry for the side on pic being so bad didn't realise focus was that bad until now.


----------



## crabpuff

Well I managed to get a second entry done since I used a RL on the first month. A small unit of Big Choppa Nobz, Da Big Boyz. I did swap the bosspole onto the other.


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza

When is the cut off for this month? I'm struggling to get construction finished on my bomma and fighter but really don't want to stop to paint the mek. If Friday is the cutoff in going to need to use my second rl card. Shame cause as of the eighth of next month I'm jobless so will be able to work on models more.


----------



## crabpuff

I vote for MONDAY!!!!!!!!


----------



## lokis222

Here are two entries for this month.

First, an ork warbike mob:



















Second, ork warboss on warbike. (Wazdakka Gutsmek :wink


----------



## humakt

Some great looking minatures this month.

I will be locking the thread on Monday 3rd September so get your entries in by that date.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

I am going to bow out of the challenge gracefully. With the arrival of our daughter in May I'm finding it harder to get the time to paint, and when I do I have other things I want to paint, like my Flames of War stuff and a couple of Necromunda gangs. Best of luck to everyone else still in it.:victory:


----------



## Zero Effect

Khorne's Fist said:


> I am going to bow out of the challenge gracefully. With the arrival of our daughter in May I'm finding it harder to get the time to paint, and when I do I have other things I want to paint, like my Flames of War stuff and a couple of Necromunda gangs. Best of luck to everyone else still in it.:victory:


NNNNNNNnnnnnnoooooo!!!

KF, it is totally understandable that you are bowing out! You have provided some lovely painted miniatures and hope to see you in the blogs from time to time with all your stuff that you get to paint whilst not entertaining your daughter.

ZE


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Zero Effect said:


> NNNNNNNnnnnnnoooooo!!!
> 
> KF, it is totally understandable that you are bowing out! You have provided some lovely painted miniatures and hope to see you in the blogs from time to time with all your stuff that you get to paint whilst not entertaining your daughter.
> 
> ZE


Cheers mate.


----------



## Tawa

Khorne's Fist said:


> I am going to bow out of the challenge gracefully. With the arrival of our daughter in May I'm finding it harder to get the time to paint


Belated congrats on the wee one! :biggrin:

I myself have not so much as picked up a brush for more than about three this month, so it's RL-card No.2 for me. 
I'll post up a pic of how far I got at the weekend.


Good luck to those still going!


----------



## Barnster

I'm going to have to change entry to a unit of hormagaunts, my malanthrope is no where near ready, still need to do a highlight on the skin but should be doable in the weekend 

hoping that dark vengeance shakes off my painting block


----------



## reavsie

*Striking Scorpions complete*

Just finished the Striking Scorpion squad:










More pics in my PLog

Well done to those already finished, still a few days for others to complete. 

Reavsie


----------



## Meldon

I have been putting this of for far to long now. My chaplain have actually been done for almost a week but I just havent gotten around to take pictures of it, well, time to change that. Here´s my contribution for this month, both before and after shots


----------



## KarnalBloodfist

Whew! Got the annihilation barge done. And I still have the weekend to get something else done to get back my RL card! :biggrin:

Before:


After:








It's not the prettiest but it gets the job done. :victory:


----------



## Turnip86

Helstorm finished.

Before:








After:


----------



## Pssyche

Khorne's Fist "With the arrival of our daughter in May I'm finding it harder to get the time to paint..."

Three Months Old? 
She should at least have a job by now, let alone be looking for her own place to live!

You can't carry them forever...



(Good luck Fella!)


----------



## Taggerung

I barely got done what with the house, work and the holiday + PAX this weekend lol

Thudd Gun with (It's the heavy mortar models but I already have a HM painted so they got thrown in with the thudd gun for this months painting challenge) crew.


----------



## Barnster

I'm still in! Never miss a month! 

These guys were going to be my second entry for the month, however for some reason the month went in a flash, seriously where did August go? 

Anyway some Hormagaunts for my nids




























They are more purple than they appear in the pic, but its really dark in here today and raining outside so can't get a good pic unfortunately


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord

BEFORE:









ENTRY 1; Yellow Squadron:









ENTRY 2; Green Squadron:









FLEET + Moon:










5 entries in this years challenge means I beat my abysmal effort from last year!


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza

Gonna have to throw down a second real life card. There is just no way I am going to get the paint onto the bomma. There has just been too much going in this month. Hopfully I can get the plane done for next month.


----------



## humakt

Thread closed. I will go though the entries and post up a thread over the weekend.


----------

